# MAY FOTD CHALLENGE #1: Bollywood



## Onederland (May 1, 2005)

So the theme is Bollywood.

For those of you who don't know what Bollywood is, it is the movie industry in India. The productions often include lots of singing and dancing. The colors used in the movies are usually bright and incorperate alot of gold/bronze tones.

If you have seen the musical *Bombay Dreams* or the movie *Bride and Prejudice*, that would be that Bollywood is.

For those of you who havent. Think Belle Azure. That's pretty close to the Bollywood color scheme.







Have Fun and Good Luck!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 1, 2005)

0oh I can't wait to do this!!


----------



## roxybc (May 2, 2005)

This picture might also be a bit of inspirtation.


----------



## laceymeow (May 2, 2005)

i found this when looking for ideas:

http://beauty.ivillage.com/celebstyl...zsm14m,00.html


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

I cant wait till people will post the pics that sort of look like bollywood. Thx


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 2, 2005)

this sounds awesome! i'm so in! gotta get my creative juices flowing...


----------



## nikki_v83 (May 2, 2005)

*****


----------



## jennylopez1010 (May 2, 2005)

hmm im not even sure where to start...i wonder if this'll work on me?


----------



## Nycutie182 (May 3, 2005)

I looked up bollywood make-up and found gold and blue in the pics so here’s my attempt 







Eyes:
UD cream shadow in dazed as a base
Forever 21 gold e/s Inner half
Too faced e/s duo in Island fever: Roseish color over the gold; green color on outer corner
Laura Mercier black granite eyeliner
Almay one coat thickening mascara

Face: 
MAC tinted moisturizer in NC30
Guerlain terracotta bronzer in N2
Benefit boing concealer in medium

Lips:
UD XXX in ozone mixed with a gold/bronze pearl powder


----------



## Julie (May 3, 2005)

Pretty! I love the lips!


----------



## doc (May 3, 2005)

Hi, i'm posting some pics of Bollywood celebs.Hope these help 



http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=877
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=880
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=878
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=879


----------



## moni love (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_This picture might also be a bit of inspirtation. 



_

 
My old roommate was in Bombay Dreams on Broadway


----------



## Wildcherry (May 3, 2005)

Awesome choice for a challenge! I had alot of fun with this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











on face:
Trucco skinlights foundation mixed with chanel brilliance pur
eyes: CArgo Nepal, estee lauder black eye pencil, UD(name wore off, some shimmery whitish yellow shade)
lips: MAC oak lipliner and Trucco Divinyls lipgloss(again wore off, i think it was called movie star)
cheeks- MAC primpin/golden kitty


----------



## jamiemeng (May 3, 2005)

everyone photos are so cute. the makeup that everyone did was amazing.


----------



## Julie (May 3, 2005)

You look beautiful Wildcherry!  I love the accessories!


----------



## Juneplum (May 3, 2005)

wildcherry!!!!!!! u look GORGEOUS!!!!! what a beautiful look!!!!!!!!


----------



## msthrope (May 3, 2005)

wildcherry...i really appreciate seeing your looks.  you fully capture not only the look, but the atmosphere behind the look and it's amazing to see.  your photos are like a little sojourn into a completely different world and i really enjoy the journey.


----------



## BettieBloodshed (May 3, 2005)

OMG..that is so pretty wildcherry! Compliments your hair and coloring so well.


----------



## Wildcherry (May 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone you are all so kind!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My friend insisted I share this photo. I bought my daughter a little girl/play makeup kit the other day and when she saw me doing my makeup earlier for this she wanted to doing her own. So with out further ado here is her *FOTD*. very new wave lol!


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 3, 2005)

.


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 3, 2005)

lol aw your daughter is so cute! I remember when i was little i used to get in trouble in pre-school b/c i used to bring lipstick to school and wear it..although,it  was just lipstick..bright red lipstick lol


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 3, 2005)

.


----------



## Juneplum (May 3, 2005)

how adorable is your daughter wildcherry! she's sooo cute!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_









  wildcherry!!!!!!! u look GORGEOUS!!!!! what a beautiful look!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
2nd that, you left me speechless! Your duaghter is just too cute 
BTW you look so young for having a baby.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 4, 2005)

Nice job Wild Cherry!


----------



## jamiemeng (May 4, 2005)

wildcherry 
you daughter looks so cute in that picture.Thx


----------



## ruby.jinx (May 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wildcherry* 
_Awesome choice for a challenge! I had alot of fun with this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











on face:
Trucco skinlights foundation mixed with chanel brilliance pur
eyes: CArgo Nepal, estee lauder black eye pencil, UD(name wore off, some shimmery whitish yellow shade)
lips: MAC oak lipliner and Trucco Divinyls lipgloss(again wore off, i think it was called movie star)
cheeks- MAC primpin/golden kitty_

 
This is amazing! You really got into it! Do you have any close up pics of your eyes? I'm trying to see how you did your eyeliner, but I can't quite make it out.


----------



## Wildcherry (May 4, 2005)

sure here ya go


----------



## GoldieLox (May 4, 2005)

you look amazing wildcherry. you remind me of nicole kidmann.. even your little grin in one of them. its very suducing sorta like a greek goddess. 

off the subject but i had to also tell you that i like your little picture of chibi and chibi chibi : D


----------



## ruby.jinx (May 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wildcherry* 
_sure here ya go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 
Yay!   Thank you!! Once again, gorgeous!


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 5, 2005)

FREAKIN GORGEOUS GIRL!!!!!


----------



## Pei (May 5, 2005)

Amazingly Gooooorgeous!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 6, 2005)

Wow Incredible!!! Well done Wildcherry!! Love your jewelry accents!!


----------



## supko (May 6, 2005)

First post for me, and it's only an EOTD, but I had to post this because I happened to do this one yesterday without even knowing there was a Bollywood theme afoot!  

So I have to say I don't care much for Bombay Dreams or Bride & Prejudice - but I've been Bollywood-ing it since I was a wee girl watching movies with Mommy since the early 1980s.  I like to kick it old school with Rekha, Amitabh, and Zeenat Aman!

[These pics are from Makeupalley, so hopefully they'll work - or it'll take a bit for me to fix 'em. And sorry if this is a repeat for you MUAers!]

eta:  I think to make it more definitively Bollywood, I'd add lots more liner and definition, and pair it with deep red lips.

5.5.05
So a friend suggested the theme of 'mango ice cream' for an eye look.  My first thought was to use my MAC Acid Orange sample for the first time:





And then I realized this was really the closest to the color of most mango ice cream and mango lassis I have enjoyed all my life:




Y'all, that was the Scott Barnes Concealer in Dark.  Isn't it scary how Oompa Loompa it is?
Isn't it scarier how it blends in nearly imperceptibly to soften my undereye circles?

Anyway, I found it makes an excellent orange e/s base.  And so I used it to make this, which was a whole lot brighter in person:




Thanks for reading!!


----------



## martygreene (May 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moni love* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
This picture might also be a bit of inspirtation. 





 
My old roommate was in Bombay Dreams on Broadway   _

 
The 2nd female lead was one of my best friends from high school


----------



## Wildcherry (May 8, 2005)

Supko just noticed your post your eyes look great! Very sexy

I'm hoping more people post in this challenge, I want to see some guys do a smoky eyed sultan look or maybe someone incorporate some vibrant eyeshadow with a bindi or something


----------



## solomon (May 10, 2005)

hey boo's!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *solomon* 
_hey boo's!




_

 
Again with the hotness!! Wow...really amazing


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 10, 2005)

OMG SOLOMAN. That's hot. and I never say that. Eitherway you are gorgeous!


----------



## alt629 (May 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *solomon* 
_hey boo's!




_

 
solomon - what did you use?? looks great!


----------



## moni love (May 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moni love* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
This picture might also be a bit of inspirtation. 






 
My old roommate was in Bombay Dreams on Broadway   

 
The 2nd female lead was one of my best friends from high school_

 
hey maybe its the same girl lol  Krystal?  she was the backup lead role, and also in the ensemble!


----------



## jeanna (May 11, 2005)

solomon... you're gorgeous! bah!


----------



## solomon (May 12, 2005)

Hee hee. Thanks!

I used bitter, steamy, meadowland, sushi flower, naked lunch, mothbrown and contrast. I forgot some of the others. I mixed a lot too.

I also used peep fluidline!


----------



## pammy (May 12, 2005)

fab looking girls


----------



## Demosthenes (May 13, 2005)

Boo, great job!  Your skin is flawless, what kind of foundation are you using?


----------



## Juneplum (May 14, 2005)

okay..... solomon..... could u POSSIBLY BE any hotter?????? damn hon u r PURE divine hotness!!!!! your skin is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!


----------

